# Paint Peeling from Plastic Kick Panel



## nikpottala (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone have issues with the paint peeling from the kick panel area of the back seat for your 745i? Is there anything that can be done? It sure looks tacky on a car of such caliber.

You'd think manufacturers would learn that paint does not adhere to plastic parts... I had a similar issue with door handles on my X5.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

if ur car is still under CPO warrenty u can take it in and they will replace them for free.


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

CPO'd they'll replace. had mine replaced twice


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chowan24 said:


> CPO'd they'll replace. had mine replaced twice


+1 yup its an easy one :thumbup:


----------

